# Time for girls in summer clothes



## nervousman (Jun 9, 2010)

pretty soon all the ladies will be wearing socks around their boobs and booty shorts! Is everyone looking forward to this? lol


----------



## CyclingSoPhob (Apr 8, 2008)

Sure, but we should be a little more discreet about discussing it.:lol

Seriously, I like all aspects of females. Just getting to know one emotionally works as good for me.


----------



## Jesushaswifeforme (Dec 23, 2010)

I may attract one or two


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

hell yeah!!!


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

:banana :banana :banana


----------



## Igitur (Apr 29, 2012)

Wear socks around their boobs? People do this?


----------



## ChangeInProgress (Apr 23, 2012)

Igitur:1059885156 said:


> Wear socks around their boobs? People do this?


Yep. And when Im around they wear their panties around their ankles.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't know, attractive girls kind of depress me because they remind me of what I can't have and them wearing less clothing really doesn't help.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

My body is ready.


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh dear. opcorn


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

You mean there's skin showing?

Ewwww!


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Rainbat said:


> You mean there's skin showing?
> 
> Ewwww!


Right? We might catch cooties!!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I've been wearing booty shorts and tank tops since the end of January...here in California summer pretty much starts in January and goes till November... I already have a full tan and it isn't even May!! 

At my work, there isn't a dress code and girls there wear really tight and thin strapless tops all the time....

even when it's raining it's hot!


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

calichick said:


> I've been wearing booty shorts and tank tops since the end of January...here in California summer pretty much starts in January and goes till November... I already have a full tan and it isn't even May!!
> 
> At my work, there isn't a dress code and girls there wear really tight and thin strapless tops all the time....


Sounds good, can I stare at you?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Ugh, no. All I see are flip-flops and nasty feet.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Rainbat said:


> Sounds good, can I stare at you?


I don't see why not, other guys do :teeth


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> Ugh, no. All I see are flip-flops and nasty feet.


Maybe look up every once in a while. :b


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> Ugh, no. All I see are flip-flops and nasty feet.


Usually people that wear flip-flops don't have nasty feet :blank



calichick said:


> I don't see why not, other guys do :teeth


I bet!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Rest or Real? said:


> Maybe look up every once in a while. :b


I can't. Not if they're staring at me... 0_o



Rainbat said:


> Usually people that wear flip-flops don't have nasty feet :blank


If only that were true... but then again, all feet are disgusting.


----------



## ChangeInProgress (Apr 23, 2012)

calichick:1059885885 said:


> I've been wearing booty shorts and tank tops since the end of January...here in California summer pretty much starts in January and goes till November... I already have a full tan and it isn't even May!!
> 
> At my work, there isn't a dress code and girls there wear really tight and thin strapless tops all the time....
> 
> even when it's raining it's hot!


Idk how it is where you're at (since you wanna keep it a secret) but its been cold for me.... I sence some jealousy. And its coming from me


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

As much as I appreciate the girls wearing less clothing, I am NOT looking forward to the triple-digit heat.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Men need to start showing more skin and wearing nylon shorts.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> I can't. Not if they're staring at me... 0_o
> 
> If only that were true... but then again, all feet are disgusting.


I feel the exact same way feet are weird in my opinion.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

ChangeInProgress:1059886057 said:


> calichick:1059885885 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been wearing booty shorts and tank tops since the end of January...here in California summer pretty much starts in January and goes till November... I already have a full tan and it isn't even May!!
> ...


Yea its been cold and hot here where I am in cali lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

calichick said:


> I don't see why not, other guys do :teeth


That's why so many guys wear sunglasses.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

ChangeInProgress said:


> Idk how it is where you're at (since you wanna keep it a secret)


I'm in a place where the grass is always greener...warm, wet and wild there must be something in the water....laying underneath the palm trees...boys break their necks trying to creep a little sneak peak...at us..

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

It's only April and I've already gotten a head start on the summer wardrobe and sleeping topless.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:teeth 
Oh u guys.:teeth.b ready to tan ur skin..hehhe.:boogie.u guys are really funny people....:clap


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

It still pretty cold where I'm from don't want to get ahead of myself.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yay! Time to be half naked!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Peter Attis said:


> As much as I appreciate the girls wearing less clothing, *I am NOT looking forward to the triple-digit heat*.


Yeah, and I'm also not looking forward to more bugs showing up because of the heat. I pretty much prefer the bitter cold..


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Forever alone me + girls in revealing clothes = increased sexual frustration


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes the bugs ughhh..I swear you can't go outside for a long time cause then you see a wasp buzzing around you...


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

calichick said:


> I'm in a place where the grass is always greener...warm, wet and wild there must be something in the water....laying underneath the palm trees...boys break their necks trying to creep a little sneak peak...at us..
> 
> Hope this answers your question.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Yes the bugs ughhh..I swear you can't go outside for a long time cause then you see a wasp buzzing around you...


The mosquitoes are far more annoying.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> The mosquitoes are far more annoying.


agreed! agree...they usually have these mosquito guys spraying everywhere but they are still there ugh.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

BobtheSaint said:


> The mosquitoes are far more annoying.


I'm allergic to mosquitoes and they're always all over my neighborhood -_- I hate summer


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Just reminds me of what I haven't got to look forward to and adds to my sexual frustration.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Soon to be winter here. I much prefer the winter outfits though.


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Soon to be winter here. I much prefer the winter outfits though.


Why?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

vomits


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

RyanJ said:


> Why?


Ask no questions, get told no lies


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

weather is notoriously fickle in michigan.. summer isn't always "summery".. :|


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

YAY I can't wait to start wearing summer dresses and shorts.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

nervousman said:


> pretty soon all the ladies will be wearing socks around their boobs and booty shorts! Is everyone looking forward to this? lol


**** yeah!


----------



## 17Racer (Jan 30, 2012)

nervousman said:


> pretty soon all the ladies will be wearing socks around their boobs and booty shorts! Is everyone looking forward to this? lol


It's nice to look at, but it's not as if I'm going to approach any of them.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

anybody got tasteful pics? (USA) memorial day is in a few weeks..


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I love summer


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

I've noticed this with the girls at my school. Nobody has any originality. It's short shorts and a t-shirt. Every single one of them. I'm happy.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Perkins said:


> It's only April and I've already gotten a head start on the summer wardrobe and* sleeping topless*.


 :high5:yay


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:yes


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Booty shorts? I much prefer summer dresses. Sunglasses are a downside, though, because they hide the most revealing part of someone. I find them kind of intimidating.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I love summer & summer clothing but sometimes the ogling does get to be a bit much. not all girls wear skimpy outfits because they want attention...sometimes it's just hot outside! :b



Double Indemnity said:


>


lmao, this is great.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Legendary said:


>


:lol yes


----------



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

I don't like a girl with a tan.


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

Furious Ming said:


> I don't know, attractive girls kind of depress me because they remind me of what I can't have and them wearing less clothing really doesn't help.


Does this to me too.....


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

Ehh, I'm not especially looking forward to it. I like to see nice girls looking all good and...nice, but not when I go out. I can see nice (cute) girls on the internet if I wanna see them (and best thing of it all, I can look up exactly what I wanna see). But when I go out, I just hold my head straight...I don't wanna see all dat. :l


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

nervousman said:


> pretty soon all the ladies will be wearing socks around their boobs


I didn't know I was supposed to be wearing my socks there. I've been doing it wrong this whole time. Boy is my face red.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

au Lait said:


> I didn't know I was supposed to be wearing my socks there. I've been doing it wrong this whole time. Boy is my face red.


What did you wear? Gloves?


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow, this thread is really creepy..


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> What did you wear? Gloves?


I just throw an inflatable pool donut around my chestular region and call it a day.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

au Lait said:


> I just throw an inflatable pool donut around my chestular region and call it a day.


I think this would suit you better:


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> I think this would suit you better:


Stephen King once had a nightmare that looked like that, but was too scared to write about it.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> What did you wear? Gloves?


I just snorted with laughter at that mental image. Thankyou.


----------



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

Easy, big fella...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Legendary said:


>


That's a very hair camel toe.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Time for girls in summer clothes = Time for more frustration for shy guys.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

nemesis1 said:


> Time for girls in summer clothes = Time for more frustration for shy guys.


Exactly.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Where?


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

This thread--lol!


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

yes im ready.. wanna see some boobies!


----------

